
Implement Worker Modules - tobiu
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1247687
======
The_rationalist
Can't wait to see vdom frameworks switch to their own thread Such as
[https://github.com/neomjs/neo](https://github.com/neomjs/neo)

Chromium supports it so the web will move forward, with or without Firefox.

------
rektide
Modules are the piece of js that never ever happen.

------
tobiu
to be more clear: this ticket got created 4 years ago.

------
tobiu
In case you care about Firefox not falling behind completely, please add some
weight here.

Thanks & happy holidays! Tobias

